
Tide turns for Polish émigrés, lured home by booming economy - ericdanielski
https://web.archive.org/web/20191210203515/https://www.ft.com/content/5ad40460-15e3-11ea-9ee4-11f260415385
======
hestipod
-

~~~
ericdanielski
Thanks for your opinion. This link works.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21756764](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21756764)

